

Enterprise Cloudworks: One Platform, No Code, Any Application - Goatmouth
http://enterprisecloudworks.com/

======
karmajunkie
Efforts have been made at graphical programming for decades now, to no avail.
I see those as a far lesser threat than better frameworks and infrastructure
automation that allow fewer programmers to accomplish more in less time. The
real driver of unemployment is productivity.

~~~
gizmo686
The only graphical programming language I have used is Labview, which I
actually found to be good for running basic sensors/actuators.

My biggest complaints about it aren't actually related to the graphical
element, but the tooling itself: long compile times, horrid window management.
The only language level complaint I have is that the data persistence model is
buried in menus, and not readily visible (so if you have a function for
computing a running average, by default, it computes the average of all values
put into the function anywhere in your program, but you can set it to have a
different instance at each spot you put the function).

I wouldn't use it to write things that are typically considered "programs",
but there is a wide range between full programs, and things that we want to be
able to make the computer do

------
bulte-rs
Shameless plug/Me too:
[http://www.bettyblocks.com](http://www.bettyblocks.com)

I work for the company that builds this; and no... I'm NOWHERE getting nervous
about "no code".

On the contrary :D

------
kentosi
Not nervous at all.

This takes me back ten years ago when "SOA" was the buzzword with companies
like IBM selling complex GUIs that allowed you to drag and drop business nodes
around on a page to generate a business workflow: FTP upload here, send a web
service there, connect to legacy system over there, etc.

Sure it looked impressive to managers, but all I could see was clever
marketing that would eventually force customers to hire "SOA consultants"
whenever any of that complex generated Java/XML/etc fell over. So much for no
more developers.

This looks very much like the same thing.

~~~
sebastianavina
damn, so many buzz words I varely remember now.

------
bcg1
Wake me up when they can bootstrap a compiler for graphical programming using
graphical programming itself. Until such time... not that nervous.

------
belzebub
I use Caspio which is essentially a graphical front end for Microsoft SQL. It
is a good product for rapid application development with minimal
administration.

------
davesque
Isn't it against site policy to make up titles for posts? I don't see that
link text anywhere in the linked page's content.

~~~
dang
It is indeed. We didn't see this earlier.

Submitted title was "“No code” is starting to make me nervous".

